# Turkey hunting with dogs.



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Down south, hunting turkeys in the fall with a dog is not only tradition, it is highly effective.
The hunter(s) use the dog to locate, charge in, and bust up a flock. Then the hunters move into position, set up dekes and a blind, and call the flock back together with various calls.
When compared to using my pups on pheasant and duck, I find it appealing and challenging to train a good dog on this type of bird. Not only are the turkey rewards nice, but watching your dog perform in the field is the greatest thrill to me.
I am not sure if this method has ever been legal in this state, but I know it is not now. If we did have it at one time, why did it go away?
Would other hunters support it? We use pups for all sorts of critters, don't we?
This question isn't just for Officer Boehr, I look forward to his insight if he is gracious enough to share some know. 
I'm really just curious to see what the interests and opinions are across the state.

Be heard.
Hunt
BTW wild fried turkey is pretty darn good if you haven't had it yet


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You mentioned in your post, "Down south, hunting turkeys in the fall with a dog". In Michigan, during the fall turkey season, it is and always has been legal to use a dog for turkeys. It is only illegal to use a dog during the spring turkey hunt. The reasons are obviously that turkeys are nesting in the spring and we don't want dogs disturbing nests and the hens. You are attempting to call toms only. However, in the fall hens become a legal bird to take and many places you can take two birds in the fall. The reintroduction of turkeys in Michigan is definitely a success story, not only for the DNR and Wildlife Division but also with the help of the thousands of hunters and turkey clubs and organizations.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Wow, I did not know it was legal to hunt this way in the fall in this state.
I hope you can excuse my ignorance on turkeys. I moved here from Alaska a few years ago, and we certainly didn't have birds up there! Hunting them has been a new game for me the past couple of years.
Boehr, thank you very much for your insight!
My pup and I appreciate it.
Hunt


----------

